# Rubbing noise on right side of car



## Dano55 (May 10, 2013)

2002 Altima 2.5 S. i put new struts on the vehicle about a month ago on both sides of the front. i noticed today while driving that i am getting a rubbing sound on the right side and it is coming from right under the fender where the strut is mounted to the car in the engine compartment. When you tun the wheel you can see the top of the strut mount turn by it is rubbing and making a noise. I was wondering if anybody else has this problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Make sure the wheel is not contacting the plastic inner fenderwell. It may have gotten loose or damaged somehow and is rubbing against the inside of the tire.


----------



## Dano55 (May 10, 2013)

the wheel or tire is not rubbing anything. it is on top of the strut where the top of the spring is. the spring is not and not moving we think it is just hanging on the rubber on top of the strut by the strut mount


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Possible broken strut mount? Can't say I've seen too many on L31's, but it's tough to say without be able to actually look at it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the strut upper spring seat and the upper rubber seat to make sure they are in place. Also check the shock absorber bushing that sits on top of the upper spring seat.


----------

